# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Banque - Le topic de la gestion des PO

## purEcontact

Bonjour !

Bon, ça commence à se répandre comme la peste alors plutôt que d'en parler sur 3 thread différent, on va recentrer ça sur un seul sujet :

*Comment gère-t-on l'argent de la guilde ?*

Pour rappel : la banque est utilisée pour le 3W puisque du coté du PvE rien ne nécessite *pour le moment* des dépenses dans ce domaine.

Je pars du principe que la banque de guilde est utilisée pour le PvE comme pour le RvR mais qu'en aucun cas une somme ne peut être bloquée pour l'un ou l'autre des pans du jeu.

Lorsqu'un don est fait en banque de guilde, l'argent n'appartient plus au donateur mais à la guilde.
Par conséquent, personne n'a le droit d'annoncer "je dépose de l'argent en banque de guilde mais je souhaite que ce soit réservé pour telle ou telle activité".

*Ce que je propose* :

- Si vous donnez de l'argent pour un pan du jeu spécifique (PvE / RvR) :
Envoyez le directement à un animateur en précisant ce pour quoi vous voulez qu'il soit utilisé.
Pour les mauvaises langues : ça concerne les événements PvE aussi bien que les Tomes de commandeur RvR.

- Si vous donnez de l'argent, qu'importe son utilité :
Placez l'argent en banque, il sera utilisé indifféremment pour le 3W et le PvE même si *pour le moment* nous n'avons pas de besoin en PvE.

*Au niveau de la gestion :* 

Pour toutes dépenses au dessus d'un montant (je propose 10 po), les animateurs doivent tous se mettre d'accord si oui ou non ils donnent l'argent.
Là aussi, pour les mauvaises langues, ça fonctionne aussi bien pour les tomes de commandeur que pour les event PvE.

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, au vu des discussions, et tout et tout, tout ça me paraît clean, clair et net, parfaitement compréhensible, et tout à fait utilisable en l'état.

Bref, personnellement, je valide  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Idem, c'est explicite et clair, mais pour le coup au lieu d'avoir ça dans un sujet qui va disparaitre au fond du forum, ca serait pas mal en première page du sujet de la guilde non?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Si c'est validé par tous.
Merci Pure. Comme quoi ya vraiment de la polémique pour rien en ce moment.

----------


## silence

> [...] en ce moment.


Tu sors d'hibernation ?  ::o:

----------


## tibere

ok .si faut ça .c'est particulièrement propre a créer un lien de confiance entre les gens. Perso je fait confiance à ceux qui se servent... (Amen)
 Quand ça se vidait (vous dites caf...allons y... faut bien des noms ^^.) ben je me disais juste qu'il y avait besoin. je continue à verser mes 10 tite pièces d'argent par semaine, voir plus si y'a soleil ,voir rien si ma poubelle déborde.
 ça servira toujours et comme le contrefichement est à la mode, si untel se repeint la gueule en bleu avec et que ça le rends tout joyce et ben tant mieux !!!

 le truc c'est j'ai déjà mit 5Po pour le tome de Nuadah (avant la loi de ce jour et ce magnifique débat)... donc bah si un ayant droit peut retirer cet argent et l'envoyer à nuadah...;o(((

----------


## purEcontact

Le tome de nuadah permet de soulever le débat mais t'en fais pas au niveau de l'argent récolté : Jingliat tiens les comptes.

En revanche, pour les prochaines tomes, il faudra procéder (si c'est admis par tous) comme ce que je propose au dessus.

----------


## Maderone

Bah tien, profite en pour te repeindre la gueule en bleu... Hahaha
J'ai repris tes sous et je viens de te les envoyer, donc libre à toi de le renvoyer à Nuadah !
T'es trop gentille Tibere ^^

Edit : ah bah j'aurais peut être pas du finalement  ::P:

----------


## Jingliat

ah zut pas eu le temps de répondre, tout le monde est au taquet la xD

----------


## tibere

> J'ai repris tes sous et je viens de te les envoyer, donc libre à toi de le renvoyer à Nuadah !
> T'es trop gentille Tibere ^^


T'es trop petit coq maderone ^^
et tu te goures complet, je suis bien aise de trouver des tartes à la pèche et autres ingrédients via la guilde. a donc ça marche pas que dans un sens.
je donnes/je prends. 
Tiens tant qu' on est dans les dols, y'a un hic avec un des coffre de la banque :  la partie teinture c'est uniquement réservé à ceux qui savent nager ^^ du coup j'en met pas dedans.


Si ta bienveillante main pouvait me chopper la vert printemps...  ;o)

----------


## Tynril

J'vais intégrer ça dans les Tomes de Commandement sur le topic de guilde. Merci Pure !

---------- Post added at 18h10 ---------- Previous post was at 18h01 ----------

J'ai ajouté ceci dans le topic de guilde :




> *9b. Et la thune ? Ça brille en jaune là dedans, vous pouvez pas me payer ma nouvelle armure ou mes vacances en Elona ? Steuplé, quoi.*
> 
> L'argent de la banque est utilisée pour la vie de la guilde, que ce soit en PvE, en WvW ou en PvP, pour peu qu'une telle dépense soit nécessaire dans l'un de ces domaines, et que celle-ci soit demandée par la communauté. Lorsque vous déposez de l'argent dans la banque de guilde, vous en faites don, et ça ne vous donne aucun droit de regard sur la façon dont cet argent sera utilisé.
> 
> Si vous souhaitez donner de l'argent pour un événement bien spécifique (par exemple un événement PvE ou une collecte pour un tome de commandeur), adressez-le directement au canard qui l'organise et qui en fait la demande.
> 
> Quant à la gestion de l'argent de la guilde, si la dépense à engager excède un montant raisonnable (que l'on fixera ici à 10 pièces d'or, mais qui sera susceptible d'évoluer en fonction de l'inflation), les animateurs se pencheront de façon collégiale sur le sujet, et impliqueront éventuellement (mais pas obligatoirement) la guilde dans le processus de décision, via ce forum, si cela s'avère pratique dans la situation.

----------


## Zepolak

Nickel, merci !

----------


## Wizi

On va réup se topic (pour éviter que certains points soulevé ces derniers jours soit perdu entre des dramas et du troll ou dans les méandres de mumble).

Cette première grosse dépense, depuis la mise en place de la règle demandant aux animateurs de décider entre eux (avec avis facultatif de la guilde) pour toute dépense au dessus de 10Po, pose quelques soucis. Même si tout a été respecté à la règle, la forme et une partie du fond font débats.

Pour résumer certaines réactions (que je trouve intéressante et qui nécessite discutions à mon avis) :

Le manque de transparence/visibilité concernant les "décisions" prise par les animateurs concernant certaines dépenses de la banque de guilde.
Le fait qu'un tiers de l'argent de la banque ait été pris, sans que la guilde soit consulté de manière visible et avec du temps.

Pour certains, il y a un manque flagrant de visibilité et de transparence concernant la gestion des fonds. 
Par soucis de transparence et d'informations, je propose que pour toutes dépenses dépassant un pourcentage (33% ?) du montant du coffre de guilde, sur un topic spécifique, 1 à 2 semaine à l'avance et en message de guilde (indiquant par exemple de consulter le topic car une grosse dépense arrive), que les animateurs indiquent leurs intentions de prélever la somme, en indiquant le montant, ou cette somme va être utilisé et la raison de l'acceptation de l'utilisation de la somme. Et de manière facultative, mais vivement conseillé (peut être avec un délai un peu plus court), le faire également pour toute sommes inférieurs.

Toujours par soucis de transparence et d'historique, qu'on crée un poste, récapitulant toutes utilisations de l'argent de la banque de guilde, indiquant la somme, la date de prélèvement et à quoi à servit la somme.

Concernant le fond, certains se sont rendu compte qu'au final les animateurs pourrait dépenser l'intégralité du coffre de guilde sans devoir consulter la guilde à aucun moment (les règles les permettant).
Pour éviter certaines craintes/dérives, je propose qu'au dessus d'un certain pourcentage (50% ?) la consultation de la guilde 2 semaines à l'avance doit être obligatoire et non plus facultative.

----------


## Maximelene

> Le fait qu'un tiers de l'argent de la banque ait été pris


Un quart.

----------


## Caf

Personnellement et surtout dans l'état actuel des choses je ne militerai surement pas pour que les gens mettent des sous dans cette banque. Pour moi le systeme est à revoir en long, en large, et en travers.

Pour parler de l'exemple de Maxi, puisqu'il fait débat, il y aurait due y avoir un *[Attention coût total de 53 po]* dans le titre du topic, et bien en évidence dans le corps de son topic pour attirer l'attention.

On va pas se le cacher, depuis le début du jeu, quand ça parle de *sPVP* tout le monde s'en tamponne royalement.

_Voila j'ai édité. 53po soit c'est la même chose ! Ce n'est pas ça qui va changer le fond du problème._

----------


## Maximelene

> Caf étant un poil dur de la feuille.
> On va repréciser les coûts, encore une fois :
> 
> Création de l'arène : 1600 Gemmes = ~50po.
> Prolongation : 720 Gemmes par mois = ~24po.


caf est encore plus dur de la feuille que ne le pensait tatsu.  ::rolleyes:: 

La moindre des choses, si vous voulez discuter de coûts, c'est de chercher à avoir des chiffres corrects. Sinon, ça n'est pas la peine.

Surtout quand vous parlez à un comptable.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Pour certains, il y a un manque flagrant de visibilité et de transparence concernant la gestion des fonds. 
> Par soucis de transparence et d'informations, je propose que pour toutes dépenses dépassant un pourcentage (33% ?) du montant du coffre de guilde, sur un topic spécifique, 1 à 2 semaine à l'avance et en message de guilde (indiquant par exemple de consulter le topic car une grosse dépense arrive), que les animateurs indiquent leurs intentions de prélever la somme, en indiquant le montant, ou cette somme va être utilisé et la raison de l'acceptation de l'utilisation de la somme. Et de manière facultative, mais vivement conseillé (peut être avec un délai un peu plus court), le faire également pour toute sommes inférieurs.


*Ce que je propose* (plutôt) :
Dans le cas où les animateurs prennent la décision d'utiliser l'argent de la banque sans consulter la guilde.
Il devra être précisé le montant de la somme ainsi que son utilité dans le topic de la guilde.
Sachant que c'est une décision qui se fait entre canards de haut rang (ie : anim), il est demandé aux animateurs de prévenir au minimum sept (7) jours avant l'application.
De plus, le vote devra se faire à la majorité absolue par l'ensemble des animateurs.
Il incombe aux animateurs de faire le nécessaire pour recueillir l'avis de tout les autres animateurs et d'en rendre compte à la guilde au moment où elle est averti de la décision prise.

En gros :
- les animateurs ont tout droit sur la banque de guilde
- ils doivent prévenir 7 jours avant d'appliquer une décision
- le message devra contenir : le montant dépensé, l'utilité de la dépense, les animateurs présent lors du vote ainsi que le vote de chacun.

Ça évite :
- d'avoir des animateurs qui ne jouent plus
- d'avoir une minorité qui prends des décisions lourdes financièrement à la légère.
- de se retrouver avec de l'argent en moins dans la banque de guilde sans savoir d'où ça vient ni pourquoi.

----------


## silence

> toutes dépenses dépassant un pourcentage


Je ne pense pas que l'idée soit bonne, en l'espèce l'arène aurait toujours été dans les clous et cela fait changer les paliers en fonction de la richesse de la guilde alors qu'il existe un élément éminemment symbolique dans le drama actuel.
La base de 10 po me parait correcte et devrait donc, puisqu'elle entraîne une délibération entre les animateurs, être suivie d'un compte rendu à la guilde. Cela évitera aussi que les retours soient différents et n'exacerbent le drama. 
Quant à la consultation obligatoire des membres je pense qu'il faudrait en passer aussi par un palier - par exemple trente po - pour sa valeur tant symbolique qu'absolue. Peut être le doubler d'un pourcentage au cas ou les finances de la guilde se dégraderaient particulièrement quoi que j'ai plutot tendance à faire confiance aux animateurs pour remettre le système en cause en pareil cas.

Dans un autre registre, merci de n'interpréter que votre opinion et les faits, je ne me tamponne pas du sPvp. On garde ce topic pour une discussion saine, vous pouvez continuer à troller sur le topic du sPvp.

Pour conclure et pour rebondir sur le post de pure que j'approuve en grande partie : je ne pense pas qu'un vote nominatif soit nécessaire, le nombre de votants et le résultats et suffisant sans devoir créer des clivages et stigmatiser pour leurs positions ceux qui se chargent de gérer la guilde. 
Je pense aussi qu'un ménage devrait être fait parmi les animateurs, notamment parce que certains ne jouent plus vraiment voir plus du tout ou ne remplissent plus leur rôle.

----------


## billybones

> Sachant que c'est une décision qui se fait entre certains élus


Les anim' sont élus ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Il incombe aux animateurs de faire le nécessaire pour recueillir l'avis de tous et d'en rendre compte à la guilde au moment où elle est averti de la décision prise.


Obtenir l'avis de tous me paraît quasi impossible.

Il faudrait déjà commencer par différencier les "vrais" canards des "invités", même si c'est déjà fait par le rang "ça canartoon".
Ensuite, comme sur beaucoup de sujets, certains ont un avis, et d'autres s'en foutent royalement.

----------


## purEcontact

Alors, je vais edit et préciser.

Point 1 :
Que les animateurs soient élus ou pas, on s'en fout, c'était pour la forme.

Point 2 :
L'avis de tous = l'avis de tous les animateurs.
Ils sont pas nombreux, ils peuvent se débrouiller pour prendre une décision ensemble.
Un animateur qui n'est pas disponible au moins une fois par semaine ne peut pas vraiment gérer la guilde.

J'ai edit et du coup, c'est super lourd.

----------


## silence

Je pense qu'il parlait de ceux qui sont actuellement animateurs. D'ou ma solution beaucoup plus simple de rétrograder ceux qui n'ont plus à l'être.

----------


## purEcontact

Exact.

----------


## Caf

Du coup on peut postuler pour le devenir ?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

C'est pas le sujet.
Vois ça avec les animateurs en place.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je propose de me payer un tome commandeur !  ::o: 
Ça sera un gros financement qui ne fera plaisir qu'à moi et tout le monde pourra râler dessus !
(Parce que Mad a besoin de vacances et je suis une bonne collègue et amie)

----------


## Maximelene

Les votes étant publics, je dis tout de suite que je vote contre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

Salut,

Visiblement, la façon dont le collège des animateurs a géré la dépense liée à l'arène sPvP ne convient pas, bien qu'elle aie respecté les règles en place. Je suis donc d'accord sur le principe de modifier ces règles de façon à éviter une répétition de ce problème.

Partant de la base établie par Pure, il me semble manquer une voie de recours. Si l'objectif du délai de 7 jours entre l'annonce de la dépense et la dépense effective est là pour permettre une diffusion de l'information, il me semble légitime que si la réponse à cette diffusion est négative, la dépense puisse être annulée. Reste à définir de quelle façon doit s'exprimer le recours, et comment juger si celui-ci doit être suspensif ou non.

Il existe aujourd'hui, dans la règle actuelle, un montant minimal avant déclenchement d'une procédure particulière pour la dépense (ce montant étant de 10po). Une telle règle ne me semble pas nécessaire. D'une part car la procédure décrite par Pure n'est pas très lourde (compte tenu du fait qu'elle impacte "l'argent public"), d'autre part car il ne me semble pas que les animateurs ont à faire face à des dépenses courantes ou récurrentes de faible montant pour le moment.

En revanche, je ne vois pas en quoi cette règle impacte les animateurs qui ne jouent plus. Ça ne me semble pas l'objet.

Pour résumer, je propose la procédure suivante :
Tout membre souhaitant engager une dépense soumet son projet à l'ensemble du collège des animateurs. Si ce membre est lui-même un animateur, il est libre de soumettre ce projet via un canal privé réservé aux animateurs, type mailing list. Le cas échéant, il contacte un animateur par voie privée qui fera le relais.Les animateurs organisent alors un vote permettant d'accepter ou de refuser la dépense. Ce vote se fait via un Doodle (ou assimilé), et dure *trois* jours, ou jusqu'à ce que la majorité absolue soit constituée en faveur ou défaveur du projet.Si le nombre de voix en faveur est strictement supérieur au nombre de voix en défaveur, le projet est accepté. Si le nombre de voix en faveur est égal ou inférieur au nombre de voix en défaveur, le projet est refusé.Si le projet est accepté, l'animateur faisant relais ou étant force de proposition poste sur le topic de la guilde une description du projet et de la dépense, son instigateur, le montant associé prévisible, ainsi que le résultat des votes nominatifs des animateurs.L'ensemble des membres de la guilde peuvent alors se prononcer sur ce projet avant sa réalisation. Il est laissé au collège des animateurs d'apprécier si la réponse de la communauté est ou non négative. Si elle est jugée suffisamment négative par les animateurs, ceux-ci peuvent, à l'issue d'un vote à majorité absolue, décider d'interrompre le projet. Dans ce cas, une notice d'interruption du projet sera postée sur le topic de la guilde.Au minimum *sept* jours et au maximum *quinze* jours après la mise en public de la notification de dépense par l'animateur relais ou instigateur du projet, la dépense peut être mise en oeuvre. Le délai maximal peut être repoussé en cas de nécessité matérielle ou humaine.Une fois la dépense mise en oeuvre, aucun recours n'existe, et en aucun cas l'instigateur du projet ou le collège des animateurs ne peuvent être sommés d'effectuer un remboursement.

TL;DR: Les animateurs prennent la décision de valider ou non une dépense par un vote dont le résultat est public, et informent l'ensemble de la guilde via ce forum si cette décision est positive. Un débat peut ensuite avoir lieu, mais il est laissé aux animateurs d'apprécier si la communauté approuve ou non. Toute dépense doit être présentée aux membres au moins sept jours avant sa réalisation.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## silence

> En revanche, je ne vois pas en quoi cette règle impacte les animateurs qui ne jouent plus. Ça ne me semble pas l'objet.


C'est justement à prendre en compte dans le cadre du vote pour déterminer si une majorité absolue ou relative doit être demandée. Cela concerne aussi le délai de 3 jours que tu proposes. Je pense que l'on peut laisser nos animateurs s'organiser entre eux sur leur facon de se consulter à partir du moment ou une base est décidée - majorité absolue ou non, vote ou consensus. De plus je pense que tenir la liste des animateurs à jour est le meilleur moyen d'éviter une bonne part de drama en étant certains que les membres avec un pouvoir de décision sont des personnes réellement investies. Sans compter que cela limite l'intérêt d'un vote nominatif qui me parait être une erreur, les animateurs ne sont pas là pour faire de la politique mais pour gérer la guilde au jour le jour, nous n'avons pas besoin de marquer les clivages alors que les discussions qui suivent sont parfaitement suffisantes.

Pour le reste de ta proposition je trouve cela très complexe sans pour autant aborder le problème principal qui est celui de la consultation de la guilde en général et du caractère démocratique des décisions les plus importantes. Cela alourdit considérablement l'ensemble de la procédure alors que des prélèvements ont toujours vocation à être effectués de temps à autres.
La limite de 10 po ne me parait devoir être remise en cause, si nous ne faisons pas confiance un minimum aux animateurs il y a un soucis. Au delà la guilde est riche et un simple délais de 7 jours est effectivement une bonne chose, en laissant aux animateurs la possibilité d'évaluer par eux même la réaction des membres. Jusqu'à un certain montant - à déterminer - ou l'accord des membres devrait être obtenu de manière plus formelle à mon avis, par un vote et un topic de débat dédié par exemple, et ou la position des animateurs n'est plus que celle de simples membres.

----------


## Maximelene

Moi je pense, en tant que membre, pas en tant qu'animateur, que c'est quand même hyper lourd comme méthode. Plus on va ajouter de procédures du genre, plus on va ralentir les actions de la guilde, voire les décourager. Les choses devraient se faire de façon naturelle, et qu'on voie au fil de l'eau, plutôt que de créer 50 procédures par dépense. La méthode de fonctionnement actuelle me paraissait personnellement suffisante.

En tant qu'animateur, si c'est vraiment ce que souhaitent les membres, je m'y plierais.

----------


## purEcontact

On voit ce que ça donne...
Si tout le monde était beau, gentil et que les oiseaux gazouillaient, ouais, on pourrait faire sans procédure.

Manque de bol, la vie, c'est pas le monde des bisounours et même les trucs les plus élémentaires (donner une information claire avant une prise de décision importante) sont obligés se faire par procédure.

----------


## Maximelene

> Manque de bol, la vie, c'est pas le monde des bisounours et même les trucs les plus élémentaires (donner une information claire avant une prise de décision importante) sont obligés se faire par procédure.


Du genre, prévenir plusieurs jours avant ?

Comme quand j'ai prévenu le 20 (5 jours avant, donc) qu'on ouvrirait les arènes (en précisant que ça sortirait de la banque de guilde), et que personne n'a tiqué ? Comme quand j'en ai parlé le dimanche soir, qu'on a même blagué dessus à plusieurs, et que personne n'a tiqué ?

La seule différence avec ce que tu proposes, c'est que je n'ai pas publié le coût (on le le connaissait pas exactement), ou le vote des animateurs.

Ça ne sert à rien de démultiplier les informations si les gens ne réagissent que 3 jours après que ce soit fait de toute façon. Il n'y a qu'à regarder l'évènement de la bannière de guilde, que certains aiment bien ressortir comme exemple. J'ai martelé les gens d'alertes, sur le forum, en jeu, sur Mumble, en panneau de guilde. Certains ont malgré tout trouvé le moyen de débarquer à la bourre et de râler.

Les procédures, c'est bien, mais ça doit impliquer deux parties. Donenr des obligations aux animateurs, ça n'est utile que si les membres suivent derrière. Ça n'est pas le cas.

----------


## billybones

*se retient*

Merci de rester constructif, et que ça ne reparte pas dans le règlement de compte, s'il vous plait.

Comment prévenir les membres ? Perso j'ai trouvé que la com' pour le logo de guilde bonne, multiplication des supports de messages, avec notamment message dans l'accueil de guilde.

Je connais pas les pouvoirs de haut rang dans la guilde mais une feature qui s'y prêterait bien ça serait un truc du type "mp to all members"

Kim, en mode la fleur au fusil.

----------


## Caf

> Salut,
> 
> Visiblement, la façon dont le collège des animateurs a géré la dépense liée à l'arène sPvP ne convient pas, bien qu'elle aie respecté les règles en place. Je suis donc d'accord sur le principe de modifier ces règles de façon à éviter une répétition de ce problème.
> 
> Partant de la base établie par Pure, il me semble manquer une voie de recours. Si l'objectif du délai de 7 jours entre l'annonce de la dépense et la dépense effective est là pour permettre une diffusion de l'information, il me semble légitime que si la réponse à cette diffusion est négative, la dépense puisse être annulée. Reste à définir de quelle façon doit s'exprimer le recours, et comment juger si celui-ci doit être suspensif ou non.
> 
> Il existe aujourd'hui, dans la règle actuelle, un montant minimal avant déclenchement d'une procédure particulière pour la dépense (ce montant étant de 10po). Une telle règle ne me semble pas nécessaire. D'une part car la procédure décrite par Pure n'est pas très lourde (compte tenu du fait qu'elle impacte "l'argent public"), d'autre part car il ne me semble pas que les animateurs ont à faire face à des dépenses courantes ou récurrentes de faible montant pour le moment.
> 
> En revanche, je ne vois pas en quoi cette règle impacte les animateurs qui ne jouent plus. Ça ne me semble pas l'objet.
> ...


C'est pas mal, mais ça le serait encore mieux si il était obligatoire de stipuler très visiblement le *montant total* et exact dans le titre et le corps du topic  qui en parle.

----------


## purEcontact

Si j'ai pas eu l'information alors que je m'intéresse au jeu et au forum, c'est que ça a été mal fait.

Le dimanche soir, je suis pas là, donc j'ai pas eu l'information.
Le sPvP m'intéresse pas, donc je vais pas sur le topic du même nom.

La décision prise impacte la guilde de part l'utilisation de l'argent mis en banque.
Cependant, je n'ai pas vu de message dans le sujet sur la guilde ou même dans le topic général.

Encore un fois, l'information est mal passée.
Maintenant, je n'en ai pas après "Maximelene le grand méchant de l'histoire" : vous êtes plusieurs à avoir voté pour récupérer cet argent et l'utiliser.
Par conséquent, c'est l'équipe d'animateurs qui n'a pas fait son travail en informant *correctement* les membres de la guilde de ce qui arrivait.

Ce qui me "choque" le plus, c'est qu'en étant une dizaine d'animateurs, il n'y en a pas un qui s'est dit "On va le mettre en avant dans le message de guilde, on va en parler tout les jours" ou "Là, je suis pas sûr que tout le monde ai bien entendu le message".
Bref, la prochaine fois (puisque prochaine fois il y aura), pensez qu'il vaut mieux faire chier tout le monde avec ça plutôt que quelqu'un se retrouve sans l'information.

----------


## Maximelene

Que quelques personnes n'aient pas eu l'information, soit, elle n'était pas le plus visible possible.

Seulement, quand je dit que personne n'a tiqué, c'est que *personne* n'a tiqué. Avant Tatsu, soit 7 jours après mon message, *strictement personne* n'a contesté l'utilité de la création de l'arène. Alors que ça a été posté sur le forum (même si pas mis en avant, c'était là), discuté sur Mumble (lors d'une soirée de grande affluence), et sur le canal guilde à l'ouverture (puisque les canards étaient au courant de son existence, et y ont joué).

Le soucis, c'est ça : c'est qu'il a fallu 7 jours pour que quelqu'un réagisse. Et, étonamment, dès que Tatsu a réagi, tout le reste de la guilde a subitement redécouvert l'existence de ce sujet, qu'ils ne lisaient pas jusqu'à cet instant. Étrange...

Je veux bien admettre que l'info n'a pas été aussi mise en avant qu'elle l'aurait pu (et encore, quand on assène, on se fait engueuler aussi, donc bon...), mais les membres doivent peut-être eux aussi se remettre en question. On ne me fera pas croire que personne parmi les "contestataires" n'a lu le topic de l'arène durant ces 5 jours.

Et encore, même quand on assène, certains ne voient pas (bannière de guilde, une fois encore).

----------


## purEcontact

Ce qui a fait tiquer tatsu, c'est pas la création en elle même, c'est les 50 po que ça a nécessité.
C'est pour ça que je propose :




> Il devra être précisé le montant de la somme ainsi que son utilité


Si demain, je fais "Je vais faire une chasse au trésor et je prendrais la récompense dans le coffre de guilde !", j'aurais aucune réaction.
Maintenant, l'annonce que je fais c'est "Je vais faire une chasse au trésor et je prendrais 30 po pour la récompense dans la coffre de guilde", là, ça va commencer à râler sévère.

----------


## billybones

Comme Pure, je ne lisais pas le sujet du sPvP.
Pourquoi ?
Car le sPvP ne m'intéresse pas, et aussi car le début ressemblait un topic à spoil, comme il y'a eu pour le sab ou autres. 

L'alerte a été lancé par Tatsu qui a fait un crit sur sa communication mumble, et il a du le faire à une heure de grande écoute puisque visiblement cette fois, la com' a très bien marché puisque 2 jours après tout le monde était au courant qu'il y avait un nouveau drama.

----------


## Maximelene

Ah ça, quand il s'agit de drama, pas de soucis, les infos passent bien.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Si demain, je fais "Je vais faire une chasse au trésor et je prendrais la récompense dans le coffre de guilde !", j'aurais aucune réaction.
> Maintenant, l'annonce que je fais c'est "Je vais faire une chasse au trésor et je prendrais 30 po pour la récompense dans la coffre de guilde", là, ça va commencer à râler sévère.


D'abord, tu ne prendras pas, parce que tu n'es pas animateur.
Ensuite, il faudrait savoir : le problème c'est la somme ou la communication ?

Kim, si le sPvP ne t’intéresse pas, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu vas te plaindre de ce qui s'y passe et de l'action de la guilde là-dedans.
Le RvR m’intéresse, mais de très loin, et je n'ai jamais râlé parce qu'on utilisait des sous là-dedans. Ou de l'influence.
GW2 implique PvE, PvP et McM et la guilde est présente sur les trois, et fait des investissements sur les trois. Sans préférence.

Maintenant il y a une différence entre investir 70 Po pour TOUTE la guilde et prévoir une récompense unique de 30 Po pour un gagnant.
Une grosse. Et j’espère ne pas être la seule à la voir.  :tired: 

Pure, si tu voulais une aide de la guilde pour ton event, il suffisait de la demander.
Je te l'ai déjà dit. D'autres animateurs te l'ont dit également.
C'est pas un problème. On trouve ça normal. On a même un donateur qui a fait obole pour les events PvE.
No drama need.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Non mais le problème que certains essaient encore de pointer est : 
- Y'a X jour on nous annonce qu'on va faire ça (et que ca coutera des po à la guilde)
- Annonce "Ca à été fait"
- quelques jours après... ah oui ça a couté 70POs

Si le cout même approximatif avait été annoncé avant d'être dépensé, tout aurait été beaucoup plus simple.

----------


## purEcontact

> D'abord, tu ne prendras pas, parce que tu n'es pas animateur.


D'abord, ce taunt là, tu te le gardes.
Garde bien en vue qu'une animatrice, c'est un canard comme un autre.
Merci.

Ensuite, le débat ne se situe pas sur la somme dépensée, il se situe sur la communication autour de la dépense.
L'équipe d'animation n'a pas fait le nécessaire au niveau de la communication pour que tout le monde soit bien au courant qu'une somme de X po (10 comme 100, c'est pas le débat) serai récupéré pour débloquer l'arène sPvP.

Le message qui a été fait :
Nous allons débloqué de la thune (sans précision) pour le sPvP.

Le message que j'aurai voulu avoir :
Nous allons débloquer la somme de *insérer la somme voulue* Po pour le sPvP.

_Edit rajout :_
Tout le monde était d'accord sur le principe de débloquer des fonds pour le sPvP.
Tout le monde n'était peut être pas d'accord pour dépenser autant dans ce mode de jeu.

----------


## Caf

> D'abord, tu ne prendras pas, parce que tu n'es pas animateur...


J'ai arrêté de lire ton message des ce moment la... Va falloir faire du ménage dans votre équipe et vite.

Si on avait pu avoir ça : *[sPvP] L'arène CPC [Coût total de 53po prélevé dans la banque de Gu]* au lieu de *[sPvP] L'arène CPC* ca aurait été beaucoup plus parlant...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vous en êtes mode acéphale ou quoi ?  ::o: 
Ya que les animateurs qui peuvent prendre dans le coffre de la guilde. Question de sécurité pour les sous.
That's all.

Je m'étonne pas vraiment qu'il y aie démission avec des esprits tordus comme ça -_-

----------


## Mr Slurp

Non mais ça ils le savent très bien que y'a que les animateurs qui peuvent prendre dans la banque... mais c'est très mal venu de dire "non toi tu prendra rien parce que t'es pas animateur", alors qu'il ne faisait qu'un scénario hypothétique afin d'essayer de s'expliquer....

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben ils savent, ils savent, pas forcément ...
Avant les aides anims aussi pouvaient prendre dans le coffre, et on a du limiter l'accès uniquement pour des problèmes de sécurité.

Ce n'est pas malvenu de parler de faits.
Faut arrêter de penser qu'on est des connards d'animateurs qui vous prennent de haut.
La façon dont vous prenez nos messages n'en dit que sur vous et la façon dont vous considérez l'équipe d'animation.

----------


## Caf

> Vous en êtes mode acéphale ou quoi ? 
> Ya que les animateurs qui peuvent prendre dans le coffre de la guilde. Question de sécurité pour les sous.
> That's all.
> 
> Je m'étonne pas vraiment qu'il y aie démission avec des esprits tordus comme ça -_-


Et je suis désolé pour toi mais 30po filé pour l'event de purE c'est l'assurance d'avoir un maximum de monde. Largement plus que les 5 ou 6 pélos qui iront dans l'arène ce soir. Ce qui me chagrine c'est que ça, tu n'arrive pas à le voir, pourquoi crois-tu qu'il est autant de monde pour les missions de guilde ?

La soirée de Maderone est un ovni parmi tous ces event, s'il n'y'a pas de carotte personnes ne vient c'est simple.

Tu balance 30po de lots gagnant pour les 3 ou 5 premiers je peux t'assurer que tu as l'assurance d'avoir du monde au portillon avec super soirée bien délire à la clé. La on dépense des sous pour rien, même si on s'est amusé pendant une heure avec même pas 20 canards hier soir... Le rapport prix/amusement/nombre de canards il est franchement nase en ce qui concerne l’arène.

Et que tu n'arrive pas à le voir alors que tu es sensé "animer" c'est chaud...

----------


## purEcontact

On arrive quand même à partir d'un :




> scénario hypothétique afin d'essayer de s'expliquer


A la mise en situation et ses répercussions dans la guilde.
Arrêtez de répondre, allez faire un peu de sport ou dormir un peu puis revenez la tête reposé parce que là, vous êtes complètement à coté de la plaque.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Et que tu n'arrive pas à le voir alors que tu es sensé "animer" c'est chaud...


Je suis censée animer oui, pas faire le club med.
Désolée de considérer que la guilde existe pour qu'on s'y amuse entre canards déconneurs et pas comme une vache à lait dont on peut tirer des po.

Maintenant *si Pure ne prend pas d'argent de la guilde, c'est par choix.*
On lui a propose plusieurs fois d'y participer financièrement.
Quant il a annoncé sa chasse au trésor, idem.
Ce n'est pas "on finance l'arène" Vs "on finance l'event de Pure" hein. C'est "on finance l'arène" parce que c'est le seul projet qui a demandé à être financé !  ::o: 

Et en ce qui concerne l'arène, elle vient *JUSTE* d'être lancée. Il y avait 8 personnes dessus jeudi soir. Hier Max a pu profiter des missions pour la présenter au plus grand nombre.
La décision de la maintenir dans le temps sera discutée.
Mais je ne considère pas que l'avoir lancée était une mauvaise idée. CPC est une grosse guilde. Si une guilde comme nous ne se paye pas une arène, même pour un mois, pas grande monde le peut dans GW2 alors. Et son financement n'impacte sur *RIEN* d'autre, ni McM, ni PvE.

----------


## Maximelene

> - quelques jours après... ah oui ça a couté 70POs





> Caf étant un poil dur de la feuille.
> On va repréciser les coûts, encore une fois :
> 
> Création de l'arène : 1600 Gemmes = ~50po.
> Prolongation : 720 Gemmes par mois = ~24po.


Vous voyez à quel point vous n'en avez rien à faire de la communication ? Vous n'êtes même pas capables de comprendre quand on vous dit et répète le prix de quelque chose. Y'en a pas un qui sorte le montant correct. Vous ne prenez même pas la peine de lire ce qui est écrit.

Caf, si on organise des events, c'est pour le fun, pas pour distribuer des po, comme le dit Lee Tchii. S'il y a besoin d'une récompense pour que les gens viennent, autant ne pas faire l'event, ou plutôt en petit comité. Je trouve atrocement triste de lire ce genre de trucs, franchement. C'est à se demander si certains se rappellent qu'ils sont là pour jouer.

----------


## Kiyo

Oui enfin utiliser 30 po pour une soirée juste pour pousser les gens qui ont besoin d'être payé pour ça à venir s'amuser n'a rien à voir avec dépenser 50 po pour mettre à dispo de qui veut une arène pendant un mois, il y a là une différence énorme quand même.....

----------


## Hem

> Largement plus que les 5 ou 6 *pélos* qui iront dans l'arène ce soir.


Diffamation !!

----------


## Maximelene

> Oui enfin utiliser 30 po pour une soirée juste pour pousser les gens qui ont besoin d'être payé pour ça à venir s'amuser n'a rien à voir avec dépenser 50 po pour mettre à dispo de qui veut une arène pendant un mois, il y a là une différence énorme quand même.....


En plus, oui...

----------


## purEcontact

> En plus, oui...


Pas le sujet.

Le sujet, il est là :




> On va réup se topic (pour éviter que certains points soulevé ces derniers jours soit perdu entre des dramas et du troll ou dans les méandres de mumble).
> 
> Cette première grosse dépense, depuis la mise en place de la règle demandant aux animateurs de décider entre eux (avec avis facultatif de la guilde) pour toute dépense au dessus de 10Po, pose quelques soucis. Même si tout a été respecté à la règle, la forme et une partie du fond font débats.
> 
> Pour résumer certaines réactions (que je trouve intéressante et qui nécessite discutions à mon avis) :
> 
> Le manque de transparence/visibilité concernant les "décisions" prise par les animateurs concernant certaines dépenses de la banque de guilde.
> Le fait qu'un tiers de l'argent de la banque ait été pris, sans que la guilde soit consulté de manière visible et avec du temps.
> 
> ...





> *Ce que je propose* (plutôt) :
> Dans le cas où les animateurs prennent la décision d'utiliser l'argent de la banque sans consulter la guilde.
> Il devra être précisé le montant de la somme ainsi que son utilité dans le topic de la guilde.
> Sachant que c'est une décision qui se fait entre canards de haut rang (ie : anim), il est demandé aux animateurs de prévenir au minimum sept (7) jours avant l'application.
> De plus, le vote devra se faire à la majorité absolue par l'ensemble des animateurs.
> Il incombe aux animateurs de faire le nécessaire pour recueillir l'avis de tout les autres animateurs et d'en rendre compte à la guilde au moment où elle est averti de la décision prise.
> 
> En gros :
> - les animateurs ont tout droit sur la banque de guilde
> ...





> Salut,
> 
> Visiblement, la façon dont le collège des animateurs a géré la dépense liée à l'arène sPvP ne convient pas, bien qu'elle aie respecté les règles en place. Je suis donc d'accord sur le principe de modifier ces règles de façon à éviter une répétition de ce problème.
> 
> Partant de la base établie par Pure, il me semble manquer une voie de recours. Si l'objectif du délai de 7 jours entre l'annonce de la dépense et la dépense effective est là pour permettre une diffusion de l'information, il me semble légitime que si la réponse à cette diffusion est négative, la dépense puisse être annulée. Reste à définir de quelle façon doit s'exprimer le recours, et comment juger si celui-ci doit être suspensif ou non.
> 
> Il existe aujourd'hui, dans la règle actuelle, un montant minimal avant déclenchement d'une procédure particulière pour la dépense (ce montant étant de 10po). Une telle règle ne me semble pas nécessaire. D'une part car la procédure décrite par Pure n'est pas très lourde (compte tenu du fait qu'elle impacte "l'argent public"), d'autre part car il ne me semble pas que les animateurs ont à faire face à des dépenses courantes ou récurrentes de faible montant pour le moment.
> 
> En revanche, je ne vois pas en quoi cette règle impacte les animateurs qui ne jouent plus. Ça ne me semble pas l'objet.
> ...


Vous choisissez la façon dont vous voulez procéder.

----------


## billybones

> Vous voyez à quel point vous n'en avez rien à faire de la communication ? Vous n'êtes même pas capables de comprendre quand on vous dit et répète le prix de quelque chose. Y'en a pas un qui sorte le montant correct. Vous ne prenez même pas la peine de lire ce qui est écrit.


C'est pas moi qui explique mal, c'est vous qui comprenez rien. 
Je crois qu'on est d'accord pour dire que la communication n'est pas le fort de la guilde en ce moment.




> Caf, si on organise des events, c'est pour le fun, pas pour distribuer des po, comme le dit Lee Tchii. S'il y a besoin d'une récompense pour que les gens viennent, autant ne pas faire l'event, ou plutôt en petit comité. Je trouve atrocement triste de lire ce genre de trucs, franchement. C'est à se demander si certains se rappellent qu'ils sont là pour jouer.


S'amuser c'est pour les plows ! S'amuser c'est pas opti !
_C'est sérieux là on joue !*_ Tom et ses cheums

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suggère une réunion des animateurs pour faire un point sur les événements récents et revoir notre communication.
Et passer Caf en oignon parce qu'il veut me vider  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est pas moi qui explique mal, c'est vous qui comprenez rien. 
> Je crois qu'on est d'accord pour dire que la communication n'est pas le fort de la guilde en ce moment.


Ah ouais, bien sûr. J'ai dit et répété que ça n'avait *pas* coûté 70po. Tatsu l'a expliqué aussi. Mais c'est quand même notre faute si les gens continuent à sortir que ça a coûté 70po.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## billybones

> Ah ouais, bien sûr. J'ai dit et répété que ça n'avait *pas* coûté 70po. Tatsu l'a expliqué aussi. Mais c'est quand même notre faute si les gens continuent à sortir que ça a coûté 70po.


 J'ai pas dit le contraire  :;):  




> La communication est l'action de communiquer, d'établir une relation avec autrui, de transmettre quelque chose à quelqu'un. Elle peut aussi désigner l'ensemble des moyens et techniques permettant la diffusion d'un message auprès d'une audience plus ou moins vaste et hétérogène ou l'action pour quelqu'un ou une organisation d'informer et de promouvoir son activité auprès d'autrui, d'entretenir son image, par tout procédé médiatique.

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais, okay, au temps pour moi, mais gare à tes fesses, quand même.  :tired:

----------


## atavus

> Vous voyez à quel point vous n'en avez rien à faire de la communication ? Vous n'êtes même pas capables de comprendre quand on vous dit et répète le prix de quelque chose. Y'en a pas un qui sorte le montant correct. Vous ne prenez même pas la peine de lire ce qui est écrit.





> Mais je ne considère pas que l'avoir lancée était une mauvaise idée. CPC est une grosse guilde. Si une guilde comme nous ne se paye pas une arène, même pour un mois, pas grande monde le peut dans GW2 alors. Et son financement n'impacte sur *RIEN* d'autre, ni McM, ni PvE.


Maxi et lee tchii. Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous.
L’arène couterai 25 po à peu près par mois à maintenir(je ne parle pas du mois offert) à tel point qu'on est train de se demander si on va pas bloquer une soirée PvE par mois pour la financer.

Ma vision des activités des joueurs de la guilde est la suivante; pas mal de canard font du PvE et du McM, peu de canard font du sPvP.
Je ne raffole pas du clivage PvE/McM/sPvP.
Le PvE et le McM ne coutant quasi-rien.
J'ai deux choix :
- soit j'aide les canard qui font du sPvP mensuellement à maintenir l'arène en sachant que je n'y foutrais que rarement les pieds.
- soit je ne les aide pas et je me dis que la guilde a foutu en l'air 50 po.

De mon point de vue, le manque de communication et de concertation sur cette arène se résume presque à une prise en otage.

PS1 : mon avis peut évolué, tout comme le pan sPvP peut se développer.
Une solution magique qui contenterait la majorité pour le financement, peut aussi apparaitre.
Ceci dit l'histoire laisse un amer gout de:  "voilà c'est comme çà maintenant, on se démerde comment".

PS2: je ne blâme pas les animateurs, vu que c'est déjà fait çà ne sert plus à grand chose.

----------


## Maximelene

Atavus, tu réponds comme si on avait déjà décidé qu'on prolongerait l'arène. Ce n'est pas le cas, ce que je te l'ai déjà dit, tout ton message est donc caduque.

----------


## atavus

Ce qui reviens à mon point 2; j'ai l'amer sensation qu'on a foutu en l'air 50 po.

PS; j'ai pas encore rattrapé mon retard sur tous les topics.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Écoutez, laissez les animateurs faire leur boulot, dès qu'on aura de plus amples informations croyez bien que vous en serez les premiers informés.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Ce qui reviens à mon point 2; j'ai l'amer sensation qu'on a foutu en l'air 50 po.
> 
> PS; j'ai pas encore rattrapé mon retard sur tous les topics.


Je plussoie.

----------


## Charmide

::zzz:: 

Comme l'a dit pure, le problème a été clairement exposé et les propositions pour y répondre aussi, je pense que tu peux lâcher les plussoiements.

----------


## Caf

> Comme l'a dit pure, le problème a été clairement exposé et les propositions pour y répondre aussi, je pense que tu peux lâcher les plussoiements.


Je pense qu'on aurait pu se passer de ton commentaire Ô combien pertinent et surtout extrêmement constructif.  ::lol::  Bisous.

----------


## Ptit gras

Bonjour.

Le clivage c'est la vie  :<_<:

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## pikkpi

Cleavage > Clivage

----------


## purEcontact

En fait, avoir un thread sans flood chez CPC c'est pas possible.

----------


## Maximelene

Tu es bien placé pour savoir qu'il n'est pas non plus possible d'avoir un topic sans troll.  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> En fait, avoir un thread sans flood chez CPC c'est pas possible.


Suffit de montrer l'exemple.  ::trollface::

----------

